# missing boater



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

Did some digging, Here are additional photos
Picasa Web Albums - Lisa


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Someone should E-mail the parents and invite them to join the forum here. Hope they find him safe and sound. This is a good reminder that you raft guides out there need to check in at home once in a while. Back in the day..... I had to buy my kid a pager to keep track of him


----------



## TheCanyonWren (Aug 22, 2009)

is there anyway to keep this thread at the top sop more people see it? (sticky thread?)


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

done


----------



## KennyD (Jul 17, 2009)

Who'd he guide for up in Maine?? It's a pretty tight group there in The Forks. I slut it out between a couple companies up there. Face looks wicked familiar and most likely we've got mutual friends up there.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

KennyD said:


> Who'd he guide for up in Maine?? It's a pretty tight group there in The Forks. I slut it out between a couple companies up there. Face looks wicked familiar and most likely we've got mutual friends up there.


Kenny- you sound like you're from Maine. Wicked familiar...  

Anyway, you should email his folks directly because I don't know if they have discovered this site yet.


----------



## KennyD (Jul 17, 2009)

Caught me. Good call will do.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Anyway, you should email his folks directly because I don't know if they have discovered this site yet.


Done - last night I followed up Kjirsten's post above by posting the above message to RaftZone over on BoaterTalk, then sent an email to Brian's parents letting them know about this and the RaftZone threads (with links).

-AH


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*Into The Wild???*

To be missing this long is strange? hopefully it is his choice!?
Who made last contact with him? any friends out west? Car?
Will keep a eye out!


----------



## KennyD (Jul 17, 2009)

ric said:


> To be missing this long is strange? hopefully it is his choice!?
> Who made last contact with him? any friends out west? Car?
> Will keep a eye out!


He goes by "Schmed". Headed out West with a Jess or Katie. Ya hope its some little self-exploration jaunt or something.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*missing endangered?*

What does that mean in the notice? Does this mean he was at risk for a medical issue or anything like that?


----------

